# NanoBSD WITHOUT_ dependencies



## zven (Mar 1, 2013)

Hello,

Using nanoBSD to create somewhat restrictive subset of FreeBSD, I do encounter some little dependencies problem.

Like if I activate WITHOUT_USB in CONF_WORLD even if the file say 'Set to not build USB-related programs and libraries.' the BLUETOOTH is built and some driver ask for libusb, like ath3kfw.

Am I supposed to report this ? 

By the way, would be nice to put this *ls /usr/src/tools/build/options* on the nanobsd next to 'For more configuration options, please check the nanobsd.sh script.'

cheers


----------



## SirDice (Mar 1, 2013)

Bluetooth doesn't have to be connected through USB although it usually is. Turn it off if you don't need it. See src.conf(5) for more options to turn off.


----------



## zven (Mar 1, 2013)

thank you for src.conf link  missed that

I already did add WITHOUT_BLUETOOTH, but I guess WITHOUT_USB should define WITHOUT_BLUETOOTH automatically.

This was just a sample, every WITHOUT_* I add leads to error in build process

like :

```
CONF_WORLD='
CFLAGS=-O2
WITHOUT_USB=true
WITHOUT_BLUETOOTH=true
WITHOUT_CXX=true
WITHOUT_GAMES=true
WITHOUT_KVM=true
WITHOUT_KVM_SUPPORT=true
'
```

leads to:


```
===> usr.sbin/ifmcstat (all)
cc -O2  -DINET6 -std=gnu99 -fstack-protector -Wsystem-headers -Werror -Wall -Wno-format-y2k -Wno-uninitialized -Wno-pointer-sign -c /usr/src/usr.sbin/ifmcstat/ifmcstat.c
cc1: warnings being treated as errors
/usr/src/usr.sbin/ifmcstat/ifmcstat.c:169: warning: 'in6_ifinfo' used but never defined
*** [ifmcstat.o] Error code 1
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 4, 2013)

zven said:
			
		

> ```
> CFLAGS=-O2
> ```


Remove it, you really don't want to set it. It's set correctly and with the most optimal settings already. Changing it has an adverse effect and should only be done if you absolutely know what you're doing.


----------

